# HD Bowpress



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

No doubt about that! :thumb:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

russ said:


> Here's a project I just finished for a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Russ cannot wait to try her out


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Really nice job there!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

So when are you going to make more of these for the rest of us?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

are you asking? I ain't free and I ain't cheap but I am available. :lol:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

It would be great if someone with the skillset would start offering something like this north of the border (wink wink nudge nudge) which save the rest of us Canucks on import fees, exchange, etc. I know I could sure use a new press. The old apple is becoming more and more limited in it's use with the newer bow designs. What is max width that the press will extend to Russ? If you're interested shoot me a pm.

Cheers,


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

This is by far one of the best built presses I have ever used.

Great Job Russ

Quality workmanship and of course strongly built


Nice job. If Russ feels like making more you guys should grab one they work awesome, Had a 90lb APA extreme in it the other day and never even knew I had cranked on the wheel to press it. Very impressive.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> It would be great if someone with the skillset would start offering something like this north of the border (wink wink nudge nudge) which save the rest of us Canucks on import fees, exchange, etc. I know I could sure use a new press. The old apple is becoming more and more limited in it's use with the newer bow designs. What is max width that the press will extend to Russ? If you're interested shoot me a pm.
> 
> Cheers,


When Nuge said "old apple" he means his hoyt...LOL :tongue:

Andy
:darkbeer:


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

*hey*

Hey Russ can you press the pse xforce limbs with the press?

If so i would be very interested in getting one from you  

Msg me on the costs...

can you show us some pics in action too? i love to see how the bow stays on  or a small video

thanks


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

DeathClutch - sorry I completely missed your post. I'll post up a video tonight sometime for you to see. Hopefully that will answer a few questions for you guys. I just wish I had a Matthews to press.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

*Here's the Vid!*

Here you go, hope this helps...


----------

